# proper upload format



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

can someone help me get my sketch changed to jpeg file so i can upload it?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Scott,

What format is it in right now? There's a program I use to resize, change formats, etc. It's called IrfanView and it's free. Just Google for it.

Once you have it installed, you can choose File->Save As and select from the drop down menu jpeg as the "save as type". 

To upload to the Shack, I usually resample my pics to 800x600. In IrfanView, choose Image->Resize/Resample. A box will pop up with various selections, one of them being 800x600. Select it, save again, and you're done!

Hope that helps and good luck. If not, please post here or feel free to PM me and I can look into it further.

Have a good night!


----------

